# Umstieg von Fox 40 (1 1/8") auf Fox 36 (1,5")



## YannicLeon (21. April 2014)

Servus allerseits,
ich fahre ein Lapierre DH 920 Team aus dem Jahre 2011.
Drin is die Fox 40 mit einem 1 1/8" Gabelschaft und ich will auf ne Fox 36 180mm mit einem 1,5" Schaft umsteigen. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie ihr das findet sondern ob das geht! 
Hab nämlich schon einen Tauschpartner...
Ist das möglich? Wenn ya, was bräuchte ich neu bzw. welchen Steuersatz, der dafür passend ist?
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Yannic


----------

